
Controversial U of T Prof Now Making over $500K a Year in Donations (2017) - ca98am79
https://www.vice.com/en_ca/article/43dwj9/controversial-u-of-t-prof-now-making-over-dollar500k-a-year-in-donations
======
lsd5you
For all the criticism that Vice gets from the anti-pc crowd that read - to me
at least - as a perfectly neutral and fact based article about someone who is
something of a curiousity.

------
youeeeeeediot
[https://www.patreon.com/jordanbpeterson](https://www.patreon.com/jordanbpeterson)

This page has been removed.

~~~
cronix
Yes, he quit a few months ago. This is an 8 month old article. He has a video
on his YT channel on why he quit (censorship - quite a few left Patreon).

------
ralusek
This is from 2017. There is a video where he discloses that he makes quite a
bit more. This also is prior to him outright cancelling his Patreon account
and moving to Sunscribestar due to the censorship issue regarding YouTuber
Sargon of Akkad. He also makes millions from his book sales, and he even
revealed he makes $200k a month from an online service, presumably his "self-
authoring program." There's also no doubt hundreds of thousands from his
speaking engagements.

The real question is why do you think this is important? Jordan Peterson has
done his part in introducing some of the critical talking points into
mainstream political conversation, i.e. (paraphrasing both) "we do not have a
good conception of determining when the left has gone too far" and "the end
result of intersectionality is individualism, which is what liberal societies
have already been correctly centered around for hundreds of years."

He's obviously slightly insane, with his over eagerness to attribute
archetypal meaning to just about everything, and his willingness to explore
his inner monologue with absolutely no attempt to clarify the absurdity of the
hypothetical he's putting forward, but I would argue that the good far
outweighs the bad. Conversations have gotten far more sane, and he had played
his part in it.

